# Closest T/S to Niagra Falls?



## topcop400 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm wondering why no one has built close to such an obvious tourist attraction?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 11, 2006)

Niagara Falls is primarily a summer tourist attraction. Further, the average stay in Niagara Falls is relatively short because there isn't anywhere near as much activity to occupy tourists for a week as in many other resort areas.

Thus, although Niagara Falls is a very popular tourist attraction, I believe selling timeshares there would likely be a very difficult task. Not many would want to stay a week there or to buy a winter week! 

Apparently, developers agree.


----------



## topcop400 (Jul 11, 2006)

Ahhhh.........makes perfect sense when you look at things from a developer's viewpoint.

Thanks Dave.


----------



## JillChang (Jul 13, 2006)

Actually, I disagree.  Niagara Falls just became too "Americanized".  Too many hotels and casionos built right around the falls.  This is the most commercialized zone Canada has among all its famous natural wonders.  When you go to Niagara Falls, you actually see mostly American chain restaurants and shopps, which you don't see much outside Niagara Falls.  It has actually became quite an ugly town in my opinion.

But the story is different 20 minutes away at Niagara on the Lake.  It is a quaint little Canadian town, has gorgeous authentic Victorian Inns and shopps and attracts a lot of tourists. iI is near the Falls, right on the Niagara river, it has famous Shapespearean theatres, and our wine country with their famous Ice Wines and really nice restaurants. It is busy here Spring, Summer, and Fall.  And if there was a timeshare here it will be busy for christmas and New years as well for its convenience to the Falls.  Here you find lots of charming Bed and Breakfast, and the last few years, has seen some nice condo development as well as nice new homes purposely built for B&B. Some of the Winery also has nice B&B on site. 

I think here in Niagara on the Lake it is ripe for a good timeshare, but perhaps the developers haven't noticed or the town doesn't allow it.  I live in Toronto and if there is a nice timeshare in Niagara on the Lake, I would spend a week there, which will allow me easy access to the Falls but has all the other elelement of a timeshare resort.


----------

